# Hey from NC



## Guest (Mar 2, 2008)

hey everyone!!!! Im from the Raleigh area, and have been boarding three times this year and having a blast! just got back from Snowshoe and had an awesome time!! 

I am looking for some people to go boarding with, so if anyone is from my area let me know. dont really have anyone to make some runs with.

thanks


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2008)

there's a few of us here from nc. i'm from charlotte myself. welcome to the boards.


----------



## VenomousSVT (Feb 17, 2009)

aka22 said:


> there's a few of us here from nc. i'm from charlotte myself. welcome to the boards.


also in charlotte, my best friend is up your way in Siler City.. I am up your way every few weeks


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2009)

VenomousSVT said:


> also in charlotte, my best friend is up your way in Siler City.. I am up your way every few weeks


always good to see people from nc. next time you go, hit me up and i'll see if i can make the trip from florida to the mountains.


----------



## VenomousSVT (Feb 17, 2009)

aka22 said:


> always good to see people from nc. next time you go, hit me up and i'll see if i can make the trip from florida to the mountains.


I am going this weekend to ski beech.. going up sat morning and gonna board the twilight on saturday then the day ticket for sunday. Coming home sunday night,,,,

It's still in the making now but I will most likely be going up thursday next week and boarding all day friday day/night then coming home Saturday morning.

I am an addict... i go as much as I can to hit the slopes... If I didnt have a little one living here locally I would move to the midwest... nothing keeping me here vs being on the slopes other than the little one


----------



## Music Moves (Jan 23, 2009)

I'll either be at Beech or Sugar tomorrow... hope we get that little dump tonight!


----------



## VenomousSVT (Feb 17, 2009)

Music Moves said:


> I'll either be at Beech or Sugar tomorrow... hope we get that little dump tonight!


hate i just now sw this i would have gotten up with you... was it not badass today or what??? that natural snow made the day perfect and the lack of crowd made it a real blast all day!


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

my buddy lives that way
i need him to join over here
he does the bus thing to WV a lot he says


----------



## Music Moves (Jan 23, 2009)

VenomousSVT said:


> hate i just now sw this i would have gotten up with you... was it not badass today or what??? that natural snow made the day perfect and the lack of crowd made it a real blast all day!



It was a great day despite the mad wind. Where you headed next? I may ditch work one day next week and hit Sugar again.

I have friends staying near Winterplace first weekend in March, but I'd honestly rather hike it up to Snowshoe if I'm going up that way. I need to hit Snowshoe some time in March for sure.

Peace and welcome Dawn!


----------



## VenomousSVT (Feb 17, 2009)

Music Moves said:


> It was a great day despite the mad wind. Where you headed next? I may ditch work one day next week and hit Sugar again.
> 
> I have friends staying near Winterplace first weekend in March, but I'd honestly rather hike it up to Snowshoe if I'm going up that way. I need to hit Snowshoe some time in March for sure.
> 
> Peace and welcome Dawn!


not really sure... i was gonna go up tomorrow morning really early and skit till 4:30. Was prob gonna leave the house around 5:30AM. Dont think thats gonna happen now though. Looks like i am gonna have my little one tonight which means tomorrow i will be taking her to school at 8am. I was trying to get another buddy of mine to go up this thurs night and board friday till 4:30, but I think he has made plans now.

I am with you about winterplace... its cool but I'd just as well go to sugar... and if I am gonna drive that far, i would go ahead and drive to snowshoe and ride one of the best around.


----------



## Music Moves (Jan 23, 2009)

VenomousSVT said:


> not really sure... i was gonna go up tomorrow morning really early and skit till 4:30. Was prob gonna leave the house around 5:30AM. Dont think thats gonna happen now though. Looks like i am gonna have my little one tonight which means tomorrow i will be taking her to school at 8am. I was trying to get another buddy of mine to go up this thurs night and board friday till 4:30, but I think he has made plans now.
> 
> I am with you about winterplace... its cool but I'd just as well go to sugar... and if I am gonna drive that far, i would go ahead and drive to snowshoe and ride one of the best around.


Calling for rain there Friday, so it may not be a good day anyway. 

I may have something lined up for Snowshoe in March, but it may be the third weekend which is sketchy at best. I wanna go the 2nd weekend but a friend may still be out of town for work then. Really either of those weeks will be a crap shoot...


----------

